
Can Zapping Your Brain Make You Smarter? - onychomys
https://daily.jstor.org/can-zapping-your-brain-really-make-you-smarter/
======
sigmaprimus

      "Anyone with basic electronics training can build the device at home for little cost"
    

Depends on how much you value the cost of losing your memories, emotions and
possibly sex drive.

This is such a bad idea, please think about what your attempting to do and the
huge risks involved before trying or buying this modern snake oil.

